# can we have an enter at your own risk thread please



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ie where you can bully,take the p*ss and and generally wind up members,your not allowed to report posts either, i reckon it could become the hottest thead in just a week and would save banning a lot of good members lol,


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

in


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Subbed.

Can we have a poll added? I'll vote yes


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Never!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

This could be the thread...

Your all a set of cvnts.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

would have worked several months ago


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> This could be the thread...
> 
> *Your all a set of cvnts.*


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

YO! Sorry I'm late OP. Reporting for duty.

Team IN, Team Subbed, Team #turnup


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> This could be the thread...
> 
> Your all a set of cvnts.


*You're


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Echo said:


> View attachment 146965


Sorry I was just trying to get the ball rolling, ill leave now...


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> This could be the thread...
> 
> Your all a set of cvnts.


shhh it aint been approved yet lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

so.... I reckon probs 4 pages before a lock


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Sorry I was just trying to get the ball rolling, ill leave now...


I just wanted an excuse to use a 'U WOT M8' meme I created of my friend :lol:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

vetran said:


> shhh it aint been approved yet lol


Yeee better start believing in your no holds barred thread idea......



YOU'RE IN ONE


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> so.... I reckon probs 4 pages before a lock


Gotta have faith


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Sorry I was just trying to get the ball rolling, ill leave now...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Gotta have faith


Didn't know you had a lisp.

:laugh:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SJL1990 said:


>


Ill take your nan out for fancy meals, make her fall in love with me then pimp her out to fund my testosterone habit.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Didn't know you had a lisp.
> 
> :laugh:


Thuck thake!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes....chauvinist sexist pigs ...ner ner nerrrrrrrrrrrrr :bounce:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Didn't know you had a lisp.
> 
> :laugh:


I actually think lisps are sexy


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes....chauvinist sexist pigs ...ner ner nerrrrrrrrrrrrr :bounce:


Gooby, plz


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I actually think lisps are sexy


Repped.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Gooby, plz


Gooby?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Repped.


Don't u think?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Meh. People should just be able to take sh!t they produce


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Gooby?


U not aware?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't u think?


Well... I have one...so


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> Meh. People should just be able to take sh!t they produce


YOU EAT YOUR OWN SH1T?!?! THATS FICKING OUTRAGEOUS. WHO DOES THAT?!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> YOU EAT YOUR OWN SH1T?!?! THATS FICKING OUTRAGEOUS. WHO DOES THAT?!


Not as outrageous as how low your kecks are in that pic


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> U not aware?
> 
> View attachment 146967


Nope


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> Not as outrageous as how low your kecks are in that pic


 Override username

Current User Name:

Password:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Nope


Marry me.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Override username
> 
> Current User Name:
> 
> Password:


I am a legend but I don't want your low slung D. Too skinny

Edit- I enjoy the nickname munchie pop. Continue


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> I am a legend but I don't want your low slung D. Too skinny
> 
> Edit- I enjoy the nickname munchie pop. Continue


*munchiepoo

Damn, can't you read?!

/Don't want u near my D with that dutty poo breath


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

vetran said:


> ie where you can bully,take the p*ss and and generally wind up members,your not allowed to report posts either, i reckon it could become the hottest thead in just a week and would save banning a lot of good members lol,


Mate this reminds me of a chat room I used to go into and listen to it. Was a verbal abuse one where people went in just to throw verbal abuse at each other some of the comments were fcuking hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> *munchiepoo
> 
> Damn, can't you read?!
> 
> /Don't want u near my D with that dutty poo breath


So you call me munchie poo but you don't want to eat it?

You sir are a tease.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm just gonna throw this out there.... I'd eat your poo


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

This is disturbing on several levels


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

gearchange said:


> This is arousing on several levels


I know mate it's ace


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't u think?


Ahh I see your name mentioned in another thread that got locked today


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this the no holes barred thread:confused1:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

gearchange said:


> This is disturbing on several levels


as said enter at your own risk, please dont report lol


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

vetran said:


> as said enter at your own risk, please dont report lol


Haha this will never last!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

vetran said:


> as said enter at your own risk, please dont report lol


Ok,but I want a full in triplicate report on my desk first thing in the morning..


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate this reminds me of a chat room I used to go into and listen to it. Was a verbal abuse one where people went in just to throw verbal abuse at each other some of the comments were fcuking hilarious!!!!!!!


Sounds like alt.flame on usenet, when all this - all these internet forums were nothing but fields.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Sounds like alt.flame on usenet, when all this - all these internet forums were nothing but fields.


God knows it was years ago mate. Probably 12 years ago. I just remember this Scottish guy was hilarious with the stuff he come out with. Was utterly disgusting but so funny.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Meh. People should just be able to take sh!t they produce


This.

Apart from the scatological interpretation, of course. That's just going all the way to 11.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i did say four pages would about do it


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha **** just got real!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Does he do bar mitzvahs and weddings by chance


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

when the thread gets approved...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's burn some bras


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> when the thread gets approved...


I watched that film last Friday!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Ahh I see your name mentioned in another thread that got locked today


I didn't see it but heard about it


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

vetran said:


> can we have an enter at your own risk thread please


no


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Full moon tonight is it


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> View attachment 146972


This is a very American triangle... It has four sides!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> 8]Haha this will never last!!


it will if you if you dont pester the mods by reporting posts and interupting there sh*gs lol


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

vetran said:


> it will if you if you dont pester the mods by reporting posts and interupting there sh*gs lol


Haha im not a snitch. But they do have eyes.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

vetran said:


> it will if you if you dont pester the mods by reporting posts and interupting there sh*gs lol


Your a C*NT!!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

legends subbed


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

OP's Avi looks like one of them midgets with the big heads, like a bare knuckle queer in midget porn!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

reported ya you tw*t lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> YOU EAT YOUR OWN SH1T?!?! THATS FICKING OUTRAGEOUS. WHO DOES THAT?!


Sorry I am late but I couldn't stop to think about this


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> View attachment 146972


the malaysia aeroplane was lost here


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Full moon tonight is it


KERMIT! Fwck.

Thought I'd seen your pu$$y a$$ b1tch face around these parts...


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Sorry I am late but I couldn't stop to think about this


Apology accepted.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

well I do like to state - your all a bunch of ****

but I dare not because youll all pick on me in other threads :001_tt2:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

mrproc said:


> the malaysia aeroplane was lost here


No mate brutal post of the year was lost here!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> well I do like to state - *your* all a bunch of ****
> 
> but I dare not because *youll* all pick on me in other threads :001_tt2:


Re-up: READ THE GRAMMATICAL STICKIES BY:



Dave 0511 said:


> *you're


+

*You'll


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Re-up: READ THE GRAMMATICAL STICKIES BY:
> 
> +
> 
> *You'll


did you not read the title

a thread where you can write what ever - don't start on me brah lol :laugh:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> did you not read the title
> 
> a thread where you can write what ever - don't start on me brah lol :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SJL1990 said:


> YO! Sorry I'm late OP. Reporting for duty.
> 
> Team IN, Team Subbed, Team #turnup


Which city / villa you posting from ya flash git !

Always boosting and talking bull you are


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Do one!!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Do one!!!!


Terrified


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Terrified


so you should be tommy


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Which city / villa you posting from ya flash git !
> 
> Always boosting and talking bull you are


Hahaa Glasgae, min! In yer fleeto, pal. Flat 34B in Easterhoose! So wit u ****in lookin it ya ****in fanny ? Am gonny chib you ya mam, ya wee preck !


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Do one!!!!


Im ashamed to say this but i'm your biological father.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

This best take off. Im IN!


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't believe I actually read all five and a bit pages of this absolute gob****e of a thread. What a pile of utter, utter, cockwombles.

I won't be joining in. I'm above this sort of thing.

Ok maybe the kinkier stuff...but besides that I'm out.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Sperm


Is that a statement or an offer?


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Sperm are the male reproductive cells that fertilize the female reproductive cells to enable conception.


Splendid. I'm glad we got that cleared up.

Weirdo. :bounce:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

kuju said:


> I don't believe I actually read all five and a bit pages of this absolute gob****e of a thread. What a pile of utter, utter, cockwombles.
> 
> I won't be joining in. I'm above this sort of thing.
> 
> Ok maybe the kinkier stuff...but besides that I'm out.


You missed the best bits they only lasted about five minutes last night


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> You missed the best bits they only lasted about five minutes last night


I'm not sure this is the thread to air your personal performance problems you know.......


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> You missed the best bits they only lasted about five minutes last night


what happened?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep. Might have been borderline libelous and I can see why it got removed but it was just.... BOOM.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Im ashamed to say this but i'm your biological father.


where's my child support you mug!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Im ashamed to say this but i'm your biological father.


This is uncanny - it's so spooky, it can't possibly be coincidence. The spirits must be among us, farting or something...

The very next post after yours (by GGLynch89) the avatar looked, at first take, like he was holding a white light sabre.

THAT is too much of a coincidence for this guy. Must be an omen, or something.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> This is uncanny - it's so spooky, it can't possibly be coincidence. The spirits must be among us, farting or something...
> 
> The very next post after yours (by GGLynch89) the avatar looked, at first take, like he was holding a white light sabre.
> 
> THAT is too much of a coincidence for this guy. Must be an omen, or something.


Yep i see it, must be aliens.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Yep i see it, must be aliens.


Zionist Illuminati aliens. Get it right.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> Yep. Might have been borderline libelous and I can see why it got removed but it was just.... BOOM.


It's been removed??? Awwwwww..................... :angry:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

who's bulking then??


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> Yeee better start believing in your no holds barred thread idea......
> 
> View attachment 146966
> 
> ...


just spat my rice all over my desk at work because of this.

you owe me some carbs


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> In fact @Missing, I think you were mentioned among the list.


oh really? who ws it? i've only been here 5 mins lol!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i was top of the list , not sure if thats good or bad ...


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Bakerman. You weren't really on the list btw.


phew!

i cant see any list thogh- was it in a different thread?


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> No it was this thread but a mod deleted the post and banned him.


oh ok...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> Splendid. I'm glad we got that cleared up.
> 
> Weirdo. :bounce:


You......... Cleared up @Merkleman 's sperm? Spit or swallow?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> You missed the best bits they only lasted about five minutes last night


Truuuuuuuuuuue. Having a Bud. Truuuuuuuuuuuue


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

ewen said:


> i was top of the list , not sure if thats good or bad ...


Would've/could've/should've been in the list. Trolls go down with the ship.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Would've/could've/should've been in the list. Trolls go down with the ship.


I was second

Must have left a impression on someone :naughty:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I was second
> 
> Must have left a impression on someone :naughty:


Imaginary reps for being on the list. You have my support


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm more hurt that I wasn't on the list, than if I were on the list.


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I was second
> 
> Must have left a impression on someone :naughty:


why?!

I dont understand this list business


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Missing said:


> why?!
> 
> I dont understand this list business


A now banned member made a list in this thread slaggin off several other high profile members.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I was second
> 
> Must have left a impression on someone :naughty:


you were underneath me in the list , wonder what you were doing there :001_tt2: :blowme:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> you were underneath me in the list , wonder what you were doing there :001_tt2: :blowme:


Oooooh now there's a thought


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oooooh now there's a thought


ssshhh people will talk :innocent:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> ssshhh people will talk :innocent:


Hmmmm


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hmmmm


you wont be able to say anything stuck underneath me


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> you wont be able to say anything stuck underneath me


Squashed like a bug


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Squashed like a bug


i`d be gentle .... again :devil2:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> i`d be gentle .... again :devil2:


Pmsl....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SJL1990 said:


> Hahaa Glasgae, min! In yer fleeto, pal. Flat 34B in Easterhoose! So wit u ****in lookin it ya ****in fanny ? Am gonny chib you ya mam, ya wee preck !


I love you


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> I love you


 :wub:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SJL1990 said:


> :wub:


p.s.....it's glesga and what's min and fleeto? Lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> p.s.....it's glesga and what's min and fleeto? Lol


Haha aright I'm a n00b.

Min = Man

Fleeto = gang


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha aright I'm a n00b.
> 
> Min = Man
> 
> Fleeto = gang


Ahhhhh i feels ya bro


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i believe another one of our lads is down then,, did someone report his post lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> i believe another one of our lads is down then,, did someone report his post lol


Not guilty ....yet


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

vetran said:


> i believe another one of our lads is down then,, did someone report his post lol


what baker man from last night or another one?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I was second
> 
> Must have left a impression on someone :naughty:


Dammit I better have been 3rd


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Dammit I better have been 3rd


Think it may have been lorian third I actually don't think you was mentioned in it this time..... Phew..... Yet out of a bad situation slander match card used up !! Prepare for the next round missy!!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> wha*t baker man* from last night or another one?


any one missin him


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Think it may have been lorian third I actually don't think you was mentioned in it this time..... Phew..... Yet out of a bad situation slander match card used up !! Prepare for the next round missy!!!


Lol..phewwwww ...can I borrow ur armour and fanny protector please


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..phewwwww ...can I borrow ur armour and fanny protector please


Of course hunnie. First class post be ok??


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

Missed this list

?????????????


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Missed this list
> 
> ?????????????


Hehe think Ewen has a copy


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehe think Ewen has a copy


Who posted it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Who posted it


Bakerman


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

As saw that he was banned earlier and wondered what for.

Yet another psycho...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> As saw that he was banned earlier and wondered what for.
> 
> Yet another psycho...


Yup yup yup


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Of course hunnie. First class post be ok??


Oh defo..like to be prepared :thumbup1:


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Right I'm in you big bunch of freaks and weirdos, not seeing too much dissing going on in here though, is the ban hammer a swinging over this thread or are you all pussies??? :2guns:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Right I'm in you big bunch of freaks and weirdos, not seeing too much dissing going on in here though, is t*he ban hammer a swinging over this thread or are you all pussies???* :2guns:


all pussies at the min just waiting for approval of the mod team so we can move forward lol


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> If you wanna abuse each other and look at tìts all day I've made a group especially for that lol. 32 members so far, who wants an invite!?!


Yes please, I've been on another muscle forum today and one of there stickies is a big butt appreciation thread, had to spend my workday reviewing it lol, tits ass and p1ss taking? Yes please!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..phewwwww ...can I borrow ur armour and fanny protector please


Not til I finished licking it .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Not til I finished licking it .


EWEN!!! Way too much info u minger :nono: lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> all pussies at the min just waiting for approval of the mod team so we can move forward lol


All pussies anyway the majority hiding their faces so they can come on sites like his throw abuse hidden by a mask...and before anyone says my face is hidden ..I don't throw abuse


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> All pussies anyway the majority hiding their faces so they can come on sites like his throw abuse hidden by a mask...and before anyone says my face is hidden ..I don't throw abuse


You do to me you was going to hit me :sad:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> You do to me you was going to hit me :sad:


That's diff u asked me to that don't count.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> That's diff u asked me to that don't count.


Ok I'll let you off on that one.

Okay what about the time you threatened to beat me up over my tart!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> All pussies anyway the majority hiding their faces so they can come on sites like his throw abuse hidden by a mask...and before anyone says my face is hidden ..I don't throw abuse


Now you mention it... Why do all the girls hide their faces on here? Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Now you mention it... Why do all the girls hide their faces on here? Hmmmmmmmmmm


My old avi I didn't

Untill I got called ugly then I removed it my poor pride and confidence was shattered


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ok I'll let you off on that one.
> 
> Okay what about the time you threatened to beat me up over my tart!


Lol.....the tart looked too good wasn't having it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

SJL1990 said:


> Now you mention it... Why do all the girls hide their faces on here? Hmmmmmmmmmm


so do a good few of the blokes!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Now you mention it... Why do all the girls hide their faces on here? Hmmmmmmmmmm


Listen u with ya brothers avi .......iv had my face on here before


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> My old avi I didn't
> 
> Untill I got called ugly then I removed it my poor pride and confidence was shattered


Are u serious????


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Are u serious????


Lol yeah !!  I was distraught ;(


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol yeah !!  I was distraught ;(


Oh damn....u can't let crap on here like that bother u...Don't u think if half these guys met u in the real they wouldn't be half as gobby as they aren't here there's some real pricks on here I'd love to meet...but there's some really nice guys who are genuine and can have banter without trying to look clever. I don't think ur ugly I think ur a 9 and I told ya I would TWICE but that's it.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh damn....u can't let crap on here like that bother u...Don't u think if half these guys met u in the real they wouldn't be half as gobby as they aren't here there's some real pricks on here I'd love to meet...but there's some really nice guys who are genuine and can have banter without trying to look clever. I don't think ur ugly I think ur a 9 and I told ya I would TWICE but that's it.


Hehe  you'll get them talking... Or asking for videos pmsl!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Listen u with ya brothers avi .......iv had my face on here before


Hahaha you don't want to see my brother


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol yeah !!  I was distraught ;(


Deep


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Deep


Very


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> My old avi I didn't
> 
> Untill I got called ugly then I removed it my poor pride and confidence was shattered


You're joking, I hope?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehe  you'll get them talking... Or asking for videos pmsl!


Oh yh. ....FTR I'm NOT a lesbian !!!! Were playing. But she's hot and us girls can appreciate a hot girl.

Phew do u think that covered it lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You're joking, I hope?


Nope


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh yh. ....FTR I'm NOT a lesbian !!!! Were playing. But she's hot and us girls can appreciate a hot girl.
> 
> Phew do u think that covered it lol


Errrr yeah kinda... Am not a lesbian either but think I could be persuaded if we should ever be so grateful to encounter each other's presence


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Errrr yeah kinda... Am not a lesbian either but think I could be persuaded if we should ever be so grateful to encounter each other's presence


Lol...deal


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...deal


 mg: :blink: :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

latblaster said:


> mg: :blink: :laugh:


I'm not gay LB but could be persuaded for a bloke like you   lolllllll


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm not gay LB but could be persuaded for a bloke like you   lolllllll


Arrrr but tommy. Are....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol yeah !!  I was distraught ;(


ah fuk the haters!!! ya gotta love urself sista always gonna be some dik or dikes who wanna put you down...fuk them who cares what some net nobodies think


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ah fuk the haters!!! ya gotta love urself sista always gonna be some dik or dikes who wanna put you down...fuk them who cares what some net nobodies think


Thanks LL


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> A now banned member made a list in this thread slaggin off several other high profile members.


I don't enter in the forum for 12 hours and I was left at page 5

Missed all the show! And the list! Damn it!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

vetran said:


> ie where you can bully,take the p*ss and and generally wind up members,your not allowed to report posts either, i reckon it could become the hottest thead in just a week and would save banning a lot of good members lol,


Fcuk off, you attention seeking cnut


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

So who won then ?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh yh. ....FTR I'm NOT a lesbian !!!! Were playing. But she's hot and us girls can appreciate a hot girl.
> 
> Phew do u think that covered it lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm not gay LB but could be persuaded for a bloke like you   lolllllll


Did somebody say..... Tripod?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> View attachment 147104


I will never be able to look at lesbians in the same way.. lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I will never be able to look at lesbians in the same way.. lol


Or zombies, or vampires


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Or zombies, or vampires


Exactly. But lesbians in particular


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Exactly. But lesbians in particular


Same thing aren't they lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

SJL1990 said:


> Or zombies, or vampires


Question. Why are all vampires martial arts experts?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PaulB said:


> Question. Why are all vampires martial arts experts?


what else they gonna do all night , night time tv is sh1t lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> what else they gonna do all night , night time tv is sh1t lol


True.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Question. Why are all vampires martial arts experts?


Swear down if a vampire or zombie attacked me I'd Chuck Norris roundhouse that bastrd rot in the face


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> If you wanna abuse each other and look at tìts all day I've made a group especially for that lol. 32 members so far, who wants an invite!?!


Invite please. Tits and Abuse, sounds like a saturday night with the missus.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Done, 54 members now. Group has strong potential.


Where is the group? On here?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Only have to wait till the 3rd of next month


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Only have to wait till the 3rd of next month


For?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> For?


Till hes a bronze member


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't be bothered to read anyone give me the jist ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Till hes a bronze member


Ahhhh I see


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeskSitter said:


> Can't be bothered to read anyone give me the jist ?


no


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Till hes a bronze member


Provided he passes The Test!

:whistling:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't be ****d to read all 11 pages whatever it is..... In ........cvnts


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Nuts60 said:


> *Can't be ****d to read all 11 pages* whatever it is..... In ........cvnts


maybe you should weve all made up and are all best buddies again,your attitude sucks big man


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> no


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeskSitter said:


> View attachment 147203


That probably is you aswell .


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> That probably is you aswell .


Why you interested?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeskSitter said:


> Why you interested?


No


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> No


So .... Enjoying yourself tonight ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> ie where you can bully,take the p*ss and and generally wind up members,your not allowed to report posts either, i reckon it could become the hottest thead in just a week and would save banning a lot of good members lol,


Why not just tell them to their so called face?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeskSitter said:


> So .... Enjoying yourself tonight ?


Im not going on a date with you sorry .


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> *Why not just tell them to their so called *face?


any one can travel a few hundred miles to call me a c*nt to my face i would buy them an ice cream then they can fck of back lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

vetran said:


> any one can travel a few hundred miles to call me a c*nt to my face i would buy them an ice cream then they can fck of back lol


ahahahahah would come just for the ice cream lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

vetran said:


> maybe you should weve all made up and are all best buddies again,your attitude sucks big man


Haha it's true! We are no longer bastards! What happened?!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha it's true! We are no longer bastards! What happened?!


Didn't take you long to suss out how to bypass the swear filter!! :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Didn't take you long to suss out how to bypass the swear filter!! :thumb:
> 
> :lol:


Haha I'd like to take all credit for this... But I honestly don't know how I did it. Only noticed it wasn't scrubbed when you post quoted.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha I'd like to take all credit for this... But I honestly don't know how I did it. Only noticed it wasn't scrubbed when you post quoted.


Maybe it doesn't work anymore...I'll try it & see. You are a.....no I won't coz you're not. 

Ah **** it....lets see if this get through!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Maybe it doesn't work anymore...I'll try it & see. You are a.....no I won't coz you're not.
> 
> Ah **** it....lets see if this get through!


Haha soz mate, think it must be "Newbie Privileges" :laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> View attachment 147104


Haha..true say!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow this thread still going....


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Wow this thread still going....


Sure is!................ *b1tch*


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

And someone was saying that was going to be closed down around page 5 lol

:cool2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Sure is!................ *b1tch*


Hey...gob on a stick...hold tight yh..


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hey...can I gob on your dick...hold tight yh..


.... Can't say no to that, really


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

How can i look like Zyzz ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> .... Can't say no to that, really


Don't get my words twisted!


----------

